# Blackmagic Design releases the final version of DaVinci Resolve 17



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2021)

> Blackmagic Design announced DaVinci Resolve 17 back in November, and it has been in beta form ever since. The long wait for the final version is now over, and you can download Davinci Resolve 17 for free over at Blackmagic Design.
> There are more than 300 new features including HDR grading, AI magic mask, improved Fairlight usability, improved editing and much more.
> DaVinci Resolve 17 Features
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Etienne (Feb 26, 2021)

Only one thing matters: did they include scaling for the UI? All Davinci Resolve editions to date have been unusable on Windows because no human being can read the microprint words on the interface. You have to change the OS scaling completely, which screws up other things.
Unbelievable as it is in today's day and age, this most basic of all features is still missing from Davinci ... except in the Mac OS


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 27, 2021)

I downloaded it. I'm not a video person, but I did watch the basic training tutorial. I just make very basic edits to videos, so even the free version is gross overkill. I was just mostly curious as to what a current video editor could do. I find it a bit mindboggling. 

I don't even know enough to view the issue with UI scaling on my 30 inch monitor. I had a problem figuring out how to exit the program


----------



## SteveC (Feb 27, 2021)

I'd love nothing better than to be able to use it. Unfortunately the Linux version flatly refuses to run on my system...claiming I have no graphics card.


----------



## jvillain (Feb 27, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I'd love nothing better than to be able to use it. Unfortunately the Linux version flatly refuses to run on my system...claiming I have no graphics card.


The issue is going to be that you don't have a fully working openCL or CUDA stack. You can take a look over here for help. Start about 5 pages from the end. I run it on a Centos 8 build with the AMDGPU-pro drivers. The standard distro drivers aren't going to work for ether NVidia or AMD. 






Blackmagic Forum • View topic - DaVinci Resolve on Linux - Install issues







forum.blackmagicdesign.com





I agree the scaling of the UI is an issue but you get used to it once you know the keyboard short cuts and where things are. For me it is a fantastic tool but every ones needs are different.


----------



## schiess-stand (Feb 27, 2021)

I think Resolve 17.1 Beta 10 is much more Important (for R5/R6 Users) because it brings Hardware Decoding of HEVC 4:2:2 to Resolve.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 28, 2021)

schiess-stand said:


> I think Resolve 17.1 Beta 10 is much more Important (for R5/R6 Users) because it brings Hardware Decoding of HEVC 4:2:2 to Resolve.


Very interesting, thanks for sharing. What hardware is required please? And is that only for Studio or both versions?


----------



## schiess-stand (Feb 28, 2021)

Stu_bert said:


> Very interesting, thanks for sharing. What hardware is required please? And is that only for Studio or both versions?



As far as I heard it works in the Free Version too, but I couldn't get it to work yesterday because Free Version doesn't read the R5/R6 Files because of the Used HEVC Profile.

The Studio Version works great so far, I can Playback Edit and Cut 4K60 from R5 on my Dell XPS 13 9300.

The Hardware needed is a GPU/iGPU that supports Hardware Decoding of HEVC 4:2:2 thats, as far as I know, Intel Ice-Lake and Tiger-Lake iGPUs.


----------



## Joules (Feb 28, 2021)

schiess-stand said:


> The Hardware needed is a GPU/iGPU that supports Hardware Decoding of HEVC 4:2:2 thats, as far as I know, Intel Ice-Lake and Tiger-Lake iGPUs.


Any source on Ice / Tiger Lake supposedly supporting H.265 10-bit 4:2:2? I could not find that info anywhere.


----------



## schiess-stand (Feb 28, 2021)

Joules said:


> Any source on Ice / Tiger Lake supposedly supporting H.265 10-bit 4:2:2? I could not find that info anywhere.


Like here under Development: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Quick_Sync_Video

And here on a official Intel PDF: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIAxAC&usg=AOvVaw1_J9Xe4DuA0ygMCfYjmlBK

Took one Google try


----------



## Joules (Feb 28, 2021)

schiess-stand said:


> Like here under Development: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Quick_Sync_Video
> 
> And here on a official Intel PDF: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIAxAC&usg=AOvVaw1_J9Xe4DuA0ygMCfYjmlBK
> 
> Took one Google try


Thanks, I missed the development section previously. Interesting, good to know that the mobile segment actually had an option for 10-bit 4:2:2 for a while then.


----------



## DBounce (Feb 28, 2021)

But no ProRes Raw support. This makes it h less useful to me. In fact, when last I used DRS, I was unable to render successfully in a project that was created in XAVC 10 bit. It would simply freeze. And always at the exact same spot. This is a show stopper, so I’m back to using FCPX. I paid full price for the license, so this is more than disappointing.


----------



## schiess-stand (Feb 28, 2021)

DBounce said:


> But no ProRes Raw support. This makes it h less useful to me. In fact, when last I used DRS, I was unable to render successfully in a project that was created in XAVC 10 bit. It would simply freeze. And always at the exact same spot. This is a show stopper, so I’m back to using FCPX. I paid full price for the license, so this is more than disappointing.


ProRes RAW support will never come afaik.

BM has it's own, Free, RAW Codec and there are even more Cameras using it. 
You can record it with a Video Assist 12G for example with a Nikon Z6 II.

I would rather have BRAW with my a7S III then ProRes RAW in Resolve.


----------



## DBounce (Mar 1, 2021)

schiess-stand said:


> ProRes RAW support will never come afaik.
> 
> BM has it's own, Free, RAW Codec and there are even more Cameras using it.
> You can record it with a Video Assist 12G for example with a Nikon Z6 II.
> ...


And does the A7S3 support BRaw? No it does not.


----------



## DBounce (Mar 1, 2021)

schiess-stand said:


> Did you even read?
> 
> As I said I would prefer BRAW with the a7S III ober ProRes RAW in Resolve.


If wishes were horses, beggars would ride. There are zero plans for Sony to support BRaw on any cameras. I doubt Canon will either. Most cameras manufacturers are jumping on ProRes Raw; Which is why DR should bite the bullet and add support for it.


----------



## jvillain (Mar 1, 2021)

Strangely Nikon is adding BRaw recording with BM recorders to their firmware. My understanding is the the reason there is no Prores Raw on BM is Apple not Black Magic. Mind you I don't really care enough to do a deep dive on it. While some manufacturers may be adding support for PRR it still has second class support and most people will use the manufacurers version of RAW when shooting.


----------



## melgross (Mar 2, 2021)

jvillain said:


> Strangely Nikon is adding BRaw recording with BM recorders to their firmware. My understanding is the the reason there is no Prores Raw on BM is Apple not Black Magic. Mind you I don't really care enough to do a deep dive on it. While some manufacturers may be adding support for PRR it still has second class support and most people will use the manufacurers version of RAW when shooting.


It’s a very good format though, and more manufacturers are supporting it. I believe it’s won an award or two.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 3, 2021)

Joules said:


> Any source on Ice / Tiger Lake supposedly supporting H.265 10-bit 4:2:2? I could not find that info anywhere.


i have tigerlake. it seems to run a bit better than any other computer i had. i had the a 2020 razer blade pro and it ran like crap with the r5 and c70 files. i do feel like the c70 files run a little smoother even though they are the same codec when 4.2.2. the only problem with tigerlake now is that they are all only 4 cores, no high end version exists until later this year


----------

